# 3D watch face for Samsung Gear S3, S2 and Sport



## vivid_pixel (Mar 25, 2013)

I made a couple variants to the watch face I posted here a while back, and this version now has a 3D gyro effect. I also revised the overall look and materials of the watch face trying to have a more unified theme.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

Thanks for taking a look.

<< Red >> 





























Video showing the effect 



Samsung App store - Mobile only link http://galxy.us/0013


<< Blue >> 





























Video showing the effect 



Samsung App store - Mobile only link http://galxy.us/0015

<< White >> 





























Video showing the effect 



Samsung App store - Mobile only link http://galxy.us/0014

For more designs please look at my facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/vpwatchfaces/


----------



## Baobabus (Nov 9, 2018)

Interesting effect!
There also exist 3D watch faces for Samsung Gear S3 and Galaxy Watch, for example "kibo watches". They are not 3d effects but real 3d models, so they don't "look 3d", they are 3d.


----------



## Powertrip (Oct 29, 2015)

What are the watchface titles? I’m having trouble searching. May be my app. I use a S3 Frontier in conjunction with an iPhone


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice face, I like the AOD lume effect. I think it would do you good to add some extra data such as steps to the watch face though


----------

